# Black Diamond? Age 2 Months



## BlackDiamond20 (Nov 22, 2011)

Switching from Red Bellies to Black Diamond...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats on your new fish. Please tell us more about his setup


----------



## BlackDiamond20 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tank 45G
Filter Aqua Clear 70G
Gravel- Want to switch to sand...?
Live Plants
Air pump-14 inch bubbler


----------



## geo_25 (Mar 1, 2012)

Have black diamond 8" he is one of my fave piranhas.very active not shy playful,ripps of air stone from sucktion cup just to play with it!


----------

